# design template



## anthony17 (Jul 5, 2006)

How can I add a tshirt custom design template where a customer can upload their design onto a shirt and see the results before ordering. This is simular to cafepress or zazzle. I came across a company at the ISS Show in Long Beach, Ca. that offers a link to their site but the site isn't up and running yet. Any information is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

shirtsoftware.com has one. I think there are a couple of other companies that offer something similar as well. Expertlogo.com is another


----------



## manasarts (Feb 3, 2007)

check this link.. they are good.. i think
Bargaintees.com
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t11359.html


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That seems like the same one (or very similar) as tshirtdesignsoftware.com


----------



## manasarts (Feb 3, 2007)

i cant see anything

only a godady parking page


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

manasarts said:


> i cant see anything
> 
> only a godady parking page


Whoops, I typed the website wrong. It's here: tshirtdesignsoftware.com


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if there's any software that will allow a user to upload a _*vector*_ graphic to a designer?

It would be useful to know exactly where a customer wants their design on their shirt(s) if you're dealing with them over the web, even if you get the graphic from them by email.

I can think of other ways too achieve this, but, but it's just a thought.


----------



## dekace (Jun 27, 2007)

tshirtdesignsoftware.com


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That addy came up with a Network Solutions parking page.

I just realized that it's a pretty stupid question, tho, as I can more easily do it by providing my customers with a template and asking them to place it, or by using raster files (hey, if you cam make a vector, you can make a raster!).

But thanks!


----------

